# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Oscar Wilde

## Asteroid

Apostull i estetizmit te Ruskinit dhe te Pater, imitues i zgjedhur i melodive te mrekullueshme te Gotjese, Wilde mund te konsiderohet edhe si Balzak apo Hygo, Flober apo Huysmans. Oscar Wilde akoma edhe sot te rremben, te ben per vete me magjine e prozes se tij, sidomos ne pershkrimin e kritiken e pameshirshme qe i ben shoqerise se kohes se tij me ane te ironise e paradokseve te rralla.
          Ne keto aforizma per dashurine dhe grate vijne koha dhe personazhet e famshem te krijuar nga autori, sidomos "heroinat" e komedive te tij, nga ledi Vindermere tek "teze Augusta Bracknell" e kryevepres se tij "Rendesia e te qenit Ernesto".

Oscar Wilde
_ Lindi ne Dublin ne 16 tetor 1854. Poet, romancier, komediograf, ai eshte padyshim shkrimtari me i rendesishem iAnglise Viktoriane. Ne vitin 1895, ne kulmin e fames se tij, ai denohet me dy vjet burg per homoseksualitet, gje qe i solli pasoja shkaterruese ne jeten ekonomike dhe sociale. Vdiq ne ne vitin 1900 i braktisur nga dy femijet dhe nga gruaja. Nje studiues italian tha: Me vdekjen e tij, duket sikur nje epoke zbriti ne varr._
Midis veprave te tij:
Salomè,Portreti i Dorian Grej, Rendesia e te qenit Ernesto,, De Profundis,Nje grua pa rendesi, etj.

----------

bili99 (21-03-2016)

----------


## Asteroid

Grate jane te krijuara vetem per dashuri

Mos u besoni ndjenjave te grave para se te martohen

Burrat e njohin shume shpejt jeten, grate shume vone

Ne themel te marteses qendron keqkuptimi reciprok

Grate adhurojne kur bien ne dashuri, por kur humbasin adhurimin e tyre, ato humbasin gjithçka

Grate kane nje instikt te cuditshem: enderrojne gjithçka veç asaj qe duhet

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Sa te verteta jane keto me poshte?

Burrat gjithmone deshirojne te jene dashuria e pare e nje gruaje, ndersa grate pelqejne qe te jene romanca e fundit e nje burri.

Nuk e di nese grate gjithmone shperblehen per te qenit magjepse.  Zakonisht, ato ndeshkohen per kete!

Nje burre eshte i lumtur me nje grua per aq kohe sa ai nuk e dashuron ate.

Te rinjte duan te qendrojne besnike por lekunden; pleqte duan te tradhetojne por nuk munden.

E verteta e jetes se Oscar Wilde mund te permblidhet vetem me nje thenie te tij: "Ne kete bote ka vetem dy tragjedi.  Njera eshte te mos marresh ate qe deshiron, dhe tjetra, ta marresh ate."

P.s.    "Oscar is much too important a man ever to talk seriously about him"   :shkelje syri: ...sipas "motiveve" te tij:
"Life is much too important a thing ever to talk seriously about it."
Vera, of The Nihilists

Greetings!

----------

Gentian_gr (13-04-2014)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lexova nje liber nga oskar wild, "the picture of Dorian Gray" dhe me pelqevi shume, flm steroid per kto information

----------


## Asteroid

*Te qarit eshte streha e grave te shemtuara dhe shkaterrimi i grave te bukura.

Nje grua do flirtonte me kedo, mjafton qe te kete publik ne plate.

Triumf i materies mbi shpirtin, ja c'eshte gruaja per filozofin

Grate perverse na cmendin, te mirat na merzisin. Ky eshte ndryshimi mes tyre.

Midis burrit dhe gruas mund te kete dashuri, adhurim, armiqesi, pasion... Miqesi? Kurre !

Grate, thote nje francez mendjeholle, na frymezojne deshiren per te bere kryevepra, njekohesisht na pengojne t'i realizojme ato.

Mos u marto kurre me nje grua qe i ka floket ngjyre kashte: ajo eshte sentimentale e pandreqshme.

C'eshte nje grua perverse ? Oh, eshte tipi i gruas me te cilen nje burre nuk lodhet kurre.*

----------


## Sokoli

"Drama ime eshte se ne jete kam perdorur gjenine kurse ne vepra talentin"

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ka thene njehere:

"I have nothing to declare but my genius"

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Postuar me pare nga Sokoli"Drama ime eshte se ne jete kam perdorur gjenine kurse ne vepra talentin"


Dhe kjo pasi, me teper se vepren, Oscar dashuronte JETEN...dhe kaq thellesisht!  Ja pse dramaturgu i madh anglez George Bernard Shaw do ta cilesonte si "nje kenaqesi e pamposhtur e shpirtit." 

Nese eshte e vertete thenia: "te jesh i madh do te thote qe te keqkuptohesh" (Emerson), atehere Oscar Wilde eshte nje i tille, qe jo vetem u keqkuptua nga bashkekohesit e vet, por edhe u ndeshkua....dhe vetem sepse ish nje njeri qe lindi para kohes se vet...nje mendje gjeniale qe i perkiste epokes moderne.  I vetedishem per kete, ai shpesh do te psheretinte duke u shprehur: "Pse u linda me te tille bashkekohes?"

----------


## Ihti

Cupka di ku te flase  :buzeqeshje: 

Oscar Wilde, ne kulmin e shkelqimit te tij, hynte neper ballo dhe festa me nje luledielli ne dore. Pas pushtetit qe i dhane shkrimet e tij, dhe emri qe krijoi me to, deshira per  te sfiduar moralitetin dhe mentalitetin e shoqerise ne te cilen jetonte filloi te mbizoteronte mbi te tjerat.

Wilde thote qe shprehu talentin ne te shkruar, dhe gjeniun ne jete. 
Une mendoj  se te dyja bashke jane derdhur tek "De Profundis" 
Po citoj nje nga frazat qe me ka mbetur ne mendje (nje nga te shumtat tek kjo veper)

"I must say to myself that I ruined myself, and that nobody great or small can be ruined except by his own hand. I am quite ready to say so..........
Terrible as was what the world did to me, what I did to myself was far more terrible still."

----------


## Sokoli

po hap sendyqne e po sjell ketu nje strofe te shkeputur nga poezia ime me titull "Kur" (qe s'di kur do t'a botoj).



Kur Safo të thurë vargje për të shoqin
Frida Kahlo do të lindë një fëmijë
Frojdi do të nevrikoset me Dorën
E Oscar Wilde do të heshtë në gjyq.

----------


## Asteroid

Njeriu: lind - dashuron - vdes.

Dashuria e vertete eshte argetim per grate. Ato nuk e kane njohur kurre dhimbjen  e dashurise se vertete.

Nje vajze te mire, te bukur e te zgjuar thuaji gjithçka perveç te vertetes.

Te grate duhet çmuar cilesia e tyre per te jetuar me rrezikun.

Burri martohet se eshte i lodhur, kurse gruaja martohet se eshte kureshtare. Te dy mbeten te zhgenjyer.

Qe te jesh gjithmone i dashuruar, mos u marto kurre !

Historia e gruas eshte historia e tiranise me te keqe qe ka njohur njerezimi: tirania e te dobetit mbi te fortin. E vetmja tirani qe zgjat.

----------


## forever

Burrat vjeterohen, po nuk permiresohen!

Men become old, but they never become good.  
Lady Windermere's Fan



_Mesazhi u editua - Ne kete pjese te forumit mundohuni te sillni vetem informacion ne shqip. Informacioni ne Anglisht eshte i pa fund ne boten e Madhe te Internetit._

----------


## forever

Ne kemi variantin e ksaj: "pak sinqeritet duhet, po sinqeriteti i tepert eshte budallallik"

A little sincerity is a dangerous thing, and a great deal of it is absolutely fatal. (The Critic as Artist)

----------


## Asteroid

*Nese do te dish c'ka ndermend nje grua - deshire e rrezikshme kjo - duhet ta veshtrosh e jo ta degjosh.

Grate ia japin burrit arin e jetes se tyre. Pastaj duan tua kthesh pak e nga pak, çdo dite e çdo ore.

Devotshmeria e gruas nuk ka te krahasuar. Po burrat s'e vene re.

Dashuria nis duke genjyer veten, dhe mbaron duke genjyer te tjeret.

Misteri i dashurise eshte me i madh se misteri i vdekjes.

Kur nje grua martohet per here te dyte do te thote se e urrente burrin e pare. Kur nje burre martohet per here te dyte do te thote se e adhuronte gruan e pare.

Burrat duan te jene dashuria e pare e gruas, kurse grate duan te jene dashuria e fundit e burrit.*


p.s. forever, te ky linku ke te gjitha veprat e Wilde http://www.planetmonk.com/wilde/

Kurse te ky link  mund te degjosh intervisten e Wilde mbas vdekjes  :ngerdheshje: 
http://www.xs4all.nl/~wichm/oswilde.html

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> _Postuar me pare nga Ihti--_
> Wilde thote qe shprehu talentin ne te shkruar, dhe gjeniun ne jete. 
> Une mendoj se te dyja bashke jane derdhur tek "De Profundis" 
> Po citoj nje nga frazat qe me ka mbetur ne mendje (nje nga te shumtat tek kjo veper)
> 
> "I must say to myself that I ruined myself, and that nobody great or small can be ruined except by his own hand. I am quite ready to say so..........
> Terrible as was what the world did to me, what I did to myself was far more terrible still."


Me bere ta rilexoj edhe nje here kete "profound meditation" mbi vuajtjen njerezore.  Pikerisht, pikerisht...Oscar e jetoi jeten ne teresine e saj, qe nga majat gjer ne thellesite, nga kenaqesia ne dhimbje, nga fama gjer ne poshterim.  Nuk e di cdo te kish qene Oscar Wilde pa "martirizimin" e tij.  Vazhdimi i frazes me lart ka mjaft per te thene:

"Isha nje njeri qe qendrova ne maredhenie simbolike me kulturen dhe artin e kohes.  E kuptova kete ne perendim te pjekurise sime, dhe e detyrova moshen ta kuptoje kete dhe me pas.  Pak njerez qe ndodhen ne nje pozicion te tille ne jeten e tyre e kane kuptuar kete.  Zakonisht kjo vihet re--nese eshte keshtu--nga historianet apo kritiket shume kohe pasi njeriu dhe mosha e tij kane vdekur. Ishte ndryshe me mua.  E ndjeva vete, dhe i bera te tjeret ta ndjejne.  Bajroni ishte nje figure simbolike, por maredheniet e tij ishin me pasionin e moshes dhe lodhjen e pasionit.  E imja ishte dicka me fisnike, me e qendrueshme, nje ceshtje me jetesore, e nje permase me te gjere."
-----------
Pasionet e medha jane per shpirtrat e medhenj, dhe ngjarjet madheshtore mund te shihen vec nga ata qe jane ne te njejtin nivel me to.
--------------
Gjeja e fundit qe me ka mbetur dhe me e mira:  zbulimi i fundit qe kam arritur, fillesa e nje zhvillimi te ri.  Me ka erdhur nga vetja keshtu qe e di qe ka erdhur ne kohen e duhur.  Nuk mund te kish erdhur as me pare dhe as me pas.  Nese dikush do te ma kish dhene, do ta kisha kthyer mbrapsht.  Tani qe e gjeta dua ta mbaj.  Duhet ta bej kete!  Eshte e vetmja gje qe mbart ne vetvete elementin e jetes, te nje jete te re-- VITA NUOVA per mua.  Prej te gjitha gjerave eshte me e cuditshmja.  Njeriu nuk mund ta kete ate vecse duke dorezuar gjithcka ai ka.  Vetem kur i ka humbur te gjitha, ai e di qe e zoteron ate.

----------

Gentian_gr (13-04-2014)

----------


## Militik

Mesa pashe une ne forum nuk kishte asnje teme per kete shkrimtar te njohur.

Oscar Fingal O'Flahertie Wills Wilde lindi me 16 tetor 1854 dhe ishte biri i nje shkrimtareje irlandeze dhe nje anglezi.
Ne vitin 1878 iku perfundimisht nga irlanda dhe ka jetuar ne Londer ,Paris dhe SHBA.Ceshte e verteta ka qene homo.

Ka shkruar vetem nje novele "Portreti i Dorian Greit" 

Ja ku i keni te gjithe shkrimet e tij:


Poezi:

* Ravenna (1878)
* Poems (1881)
* The Sphinx (1894)
* The Ballad of Reading Gaol (1898)

Drama

    *  The Nihilists (1880)
    * The Duchess of Padua (1883)
    * Salomé (versioni francez) (1893)
    * Lady Windermere's Fan (1892)
    * A Woman of No Importance (1893)
    * An Ideal Husband (1895) 
    * The Importance of Being Earnest (1895) (text)
    * La Sainte Courtisane

Proza
    * The Canterville Ghost (1887)
    * The Happy Prince and Other Stories (1888, perralla) 
    * Lord Arthur Savile's Crime and Other Stories (1891)
    * Intentions (1891, ese)
    * The Picture of Dorian Gray (1891 e thame qe me perpara)
    * A House of Pomegranates (1891, perralla)
    * The Soul of Man under Socialism (1981
    * De Profundis (1905)
    * The Rise of Historical Criticism ( 1908)
    * The Letters of Oscar Wilde


Shume i bukur eshte sidomos "Princi i lumtur dhe perralla te tjera"
Mund te duket si femijeror nga titulli por eshte me te vertete i bukur.
Vertet duken si cdo perralle por kane kuptim,i cili eshte ndryshem.Do te doja qe secili ta lexonte.





Disa thenie te tij:

Nje burre shte i lumtur me nje grua nese ai nuk e do ate.
Nje njeri cinik eshte ai qe di cmimin e gjithckaje por vleren e asgjeje.
Nje njeri qe nuk mandon per veten nuk mendon per asgje.
Gjithe poezite e keqija vijne nga mendime te ciltra.Qe te jesh natyral domethene te jash i qarte e te jesh i qarte domethene to mos jesh artistik.
Gjithnje fali armiqte se asgje nuk i inatos ata aq shume se kjo.
Nje njeri i shkelqyer,nuk ka asnje armik dhe asnje shok nuk e do ate.
Bamiresia con ne nje mori mekatesh.
Ti vertet mendon se eshte dobesia qe tecon ne tundim? Epo po te them une disa tundime te cilat duan nje force te madhe qe te te cojne tek to.
Cdokush qe nuk eshte i zoti per te mesuar merret me mesimdhenie.
Eksperienca eshte emri qe u veme ne gabimeve tona.
Moda eshte nje menyre aq e patolerueshme e shemtise saqe duhet ndryshuar cdo gjashte muaj.
Ai jeton ne poezi te cilat nuk i shkruan dot.Te tjeret shkruajne pezi te cilat nuk i kuptoje dot.
Iluzioni eshte kenaqesia me e madhe.
Jeta eshte shume e rendesishme per tu marre seriozisht.


etj etj etj.
Po ditet ndonje tjeter ,shkruajeni!

----------


## Alienated

The Picture of Dorian Gray eshte nje roman shume i mire! E kam lexuar disa here edhe ne shqip edhe ne anglisht dhe them qe eshte nje nga romanet e rralla te zhanrit thriller / horror qe me ka pelqyer!

Oscar Wilde - rrofsh qe e ke shkru (edhe pse ke vdekur moti)  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Militik

Ia ke idene se ku mund ta gjej ne internet ate liber?

----------


## elen

> The Picture of Dorian Gray eshte nje roman shume i mire! E kam lexuar disa here edhe ne shqip edhe ne anglisht dhe them qe eshte nje nga romanet e rralla te zhanrit thriller / horror qe me ka pelqyer!
> 
> Oscar Wilde - rrofsh qe e ke shkru (edhe pse ke vdekur moti)


[I]Edhe mua me ka pelqyer shume ky liber ,ideja qe ka trajtuar Wilde  sesi mund te deformohet nje karakter jo i qendrueshem ne nje monster vetem dhe vetem nga ndikimet e jashtme...E kam pare dhe te luajtur ne teater... [ /I]

----------


## Clauss

si roman nuk mund te them qe te cmend. por batutat e Henrit jane ne nivel tjeter. te pakapshem.

----------

